# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ndihmë për anëtarin ''Ballakumi''

## JaCk_DaniELs

*Pershendetje  Forumi Shqiptare &  Moderatore  

Ballakumi   nuk Futet Dote ne Forum mos i keni bllokuar gje Emrin ???? Me ktheni prgj???*



*Me Respekt Jack_DanieL`s*

----------


## benseven11

Pyete se cfare mesazhi gabimi i jep kompjuteri kur fut emrin dhe passwordin ne forum??? Serveri i forumit duket ne rregull. Mund te kete fajin serveri qe e lidh ate me internetin ose spyware ne kompjuter.Nqs ai merr mesazh qe forumi eshte shume i renduar.....ta provoje me vone te futet dhe beje login ne forum.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> *Pershendetje  Forumi Shqiptare &  Moderatore  
> 
> Ballakumi   nuk Futet Dote ne Forum mos i keni bllokuar gje Emrin ???? Me ktheni prgj???*
> 
> 
> 
> *Me Respekt Jack_DanieL`s*



*Fjalëkalimi ose emri që përdorët nuk ekzistojnë. Ju lutemi shtypni butonin "Prapa" në krye të faqes, vendosni informacionin e saktë dhe provoni të identifikoheni përsëri. Mos harroni se fjalëkalimi duhet të jetë i saktë dhe ka rëndësi nëse shkronjat e përdorura janë të mëdha apo të vogla. Nëse keni harruar fjalëkalimin shkoni këtu.

Deri tani jeni munduar të identifikoheni 1 herë nga 5 herët e mundshme. Nëse pas 5 identifikimeve ju nuk keni dhënë fjalëkalimin apo emrin e saktë, do ju duhet të prisni për 15 minuta dhe më pas të provoni të identifikoheni përsëri.* 


Kjo del kur fut nickun & passin ??????

----------


## dardajan

> Mjafton te kerkoje Fjalekalimin e ri nga serveri i forumit.
> 
> Nese ka problem akoma, mund te vije te me takoje mua edhe ja rregulloj une


po  ku  e  ke  shpin  apo  zyren  ti  qe  te  vij  edhe  un  kur  te kem  ndonje  problem.

----------


## benseven11

Duhet lajmeruar albo per ti dhene emrin dhe passwordin,me email.

----------


## benseven11

Kur ballakumi eshte regjistruar,ka marre mesazh ne email per emrin dhe passwordin,nga albo.

Paswordet dhe emrat jane ne webserver per cdo anetar.Mjafton qe albo te kete dijeni per problemin..dhe ja dergon emailin ballakumit,jo mua as ty.

----------


## Fiori

Ballakumi nuk ka qene i perjashtuar si dhe nuk shikoj probleme te tjera nga ana e forumit qe mund te kene shkaktuar mos lejimin e tij ne forum. E vetmja arsye per dicka te tille mund te kete qene vendosja gabim e pseudonimit gjate identifikimit. Nq se perdorni disa here fjalekalimin e gabuar forumi e bllokon pseudonimin ne menyre qe te ruaje te dhenat tuaja nga perdorues te tjere.

Gjithsesi, ne komunikuam me Ballakumin dhe nuk besoj te kete probleme te tjera ne lidhje me identifikimin.


Fiori

----------


## Albo

Cdo problem me paset apo email zgjidhen vetem duke nisur email tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com nga adresa e email me te cilen jeni regjistruar ne forum. Ose mund te mbushni e dergonin formularin "Na Kontaktoni" ne fund te faqes se forumit.

Albo

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*Pershendetje Stafi i Forumit   & Antare te Nderuar te ''Forumi-Shqiptar'' 

Perseri me te njejten menyr ju  te stafit te ''Forumi-Shqiptar'' pse gjithnje ju nuk lejoni qe nje nder Anetaret me Aktiv si Ballakumi nuk lejohet ai u perpoq qe te fuste Emrin e ti te ri si `BaBa_3L` ju te stafit nuk e lejoni !!! si ka mundesi qe ju te stafit beni kaq perjashtime?? Kesai rradhe nuk dua qe kjo anekese te fshihet apo te levizet mereni pak me serozisht .*
*Me Respekt Jack_DanieL`s*

----------


## _Elena_

*Si ka mundesi qe nuk hyn dot?
Mos vall nuk perdorr nick qe ka regjistruar? ose passwd gabim?  
Nuk besoj se dikush e pengon ate te hyj ne F/Sh 
Kushedi cfare katranos BaBa kur identifikohet *

----------

